# Brussels=??



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I have never been to Brussels. Just drove through by train once. The trainstation the train stopped at looked pretty ugly. But I dont think this can be held in any way to be representative. I mean Vienna has lots of ugly railway stations as well.

I think it is a very contrast rich city, so definitely the opposite of boring. With morbidness next to modern shiny stuff. 

It definitely has to be very cosmopolitan given the number of people from all over Europe who live and work there. (probably also a certain number of people from all over the world). If this might only limit itself to certain districts or not does not change it I think.

Furthermore and thats just a prejudice basing on stories I have heard, I think Brussels is a rather bureaucratic city that has to deal however with rather anarchistic people


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

Slartibartfas said:


> I have never been to Brussels. Just drove through by train once. The trainstation the train stopped at looked pretty ugly.


indeed the Brussels train stations are a disgrace. I can imagine someone changing trains there doesn't feel the need to go and discover the city. Fortunately they are slowly being modernised and cleaned up, but there's still a long way to go... 
In general, the lack of maintenance of the city and the total neglection of large parts (which leads to urban decay) may be one of the reasons Brussels has a 'grey', rundown image. Unfortunately, our capital does not always get the fundings it needs, largely due to the arguments between Flanders and Wallonia.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

Plumber73 said:


> Perhaps part of the problem is that the only news that comes out of Belgium is EU related. Belgium is totally overshadowed by France, Germany.... it's a small country in comparison. Being fascinating is great, but it doesn't make news like you get coming out of the bigger countries. So since people never hear about Belgium, they assume nothing really goes on there. Am I getting warm?


Yes, indeed, the international media only picks up on the EU, when yet again a prisoner escapes or on our political turmoil. 
The problem lies with ourselves as well, though. We've always been awfull at promoting our cities and country. The Netherlands, for example, is much more known around the world, despite that their country is hardly bigger and no more special...


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

city_thing said:


> Has Belgium formed a government yet? I read something a few weeks ago that said no real government had been formed since the last elections there.
> 
> Any news?


latest news: still no government after more than 160 days. It's completely locked, because either side (Flanders and Wallonia) refuses to stand down from their (ridiculous) election programme...


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

taboe said:


> The Netherlands, for example, is much more known around the world, despite that their country is hardly bigger and no more special...


That's very subjective, you can't just say it like that. 

Anyway, i'm always wondering what's wrong with Belgian urban planning. Hardly any building seems to fit in its place. It makes Brussels fascinating and un-boring, but beautiful? no...


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

taboe said:


> Yes, indeed, the international media only picks up on the EU, when yet again a prisoner escapes or on our political turmoil.
> The problem lies with ourselves as well, though. We've always been awfull at promoting our cities and country. The Netherlands, for example, is much more known around the world, despite that their country is hardly bigger and no more special...


For your interest, I recently saw an ad for the Wallonia region playing on the BBC World channel over hear. Lot's of opera singing involved. At least Belgium can take comfort that they're more well known than Luxembourg. 

Some people I know who've traveled over in Europe often pass through Belgium and Brussels. If they do stay, they're more interested in the smaller towns like Bruges. Paris, and to a lesser degree Amsterdam, probably suck up the bulk of tourist traffic. People may be asking, why would I want to go to Brussels when Paris has this and that... what would Brussels have that Paris doesn't? I'm just saying that's what people may be thinking.


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

Brussels is to big for Belgium and to small for Europe


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Plumber73 said:


> what would Brussels have that Paris doesn't?


The EU institutions.

Of course, it's not the best tourist attraction yet but it could become. Economically speaking, Brussels has a great potential.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beer, grey, french, culinary delight... 

well i never been there but that's how I imagine it... 

on the other hand, it doesn't have anything that makes it unique - in comparison to capitals such as paris, london & rome... 

atm, amsterdam interests me much more - hope it changes one day


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

Metropolitan said:


> The EU institutions.


My point exactly.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Metropolitan said:


> The EU institutions.
> 
> Of course, it's not the best tourist attraction yet but it could become. Economically speaking, Brussels has a great potential.


Thats true.
I thought already that alone because of seeing them in person for once may be enough reason to make a journey to Brussels. But then, I have heard those buildings are as exciting as the general image of the EU would suggest. 
Nonetheless I would be quite interested in seeing the European Parliaments interior for once for example.

But other things might be considerably more interesting for the average tourist for sure than the glas bunkers of the EU.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

wc eend said:


> That's very subjective, you can't just say it like that.
> 
> Anyway, i'm always wondering what's wrong with Belgian urban planning. Hardly any building seems to fit in its place. It makes Brussels fascinating and un-boring, but beautiful? no...



This is definitely something I associate with Belgium. This country has had such a history of destroying beautiful old buildings and putting up some of the ugliest replacements imaginable. Just look at the Ostend architecture along the seascape and compare with an older photo.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

Deanb said:


> on the other hand, it doesn't have anything that makes it unique - in comparison to capitals such as paris, london & rome...
> 
> atm, amsterdam interests me much more - hope it changes one day


it's a pity you feel that way, but I understand why... 
It does have things that make it unique: Art Nouveau, atomium, some of the biggest 19th century buildings in the world, grand place (check todays banner),...



Metropolitan said:


> The EU institutions.
> 
> Of course, it's not the best tourist attraction yet but it could become. Economically speaking, Brussels has a great potential.


The EU isn't a very interesting tourist attraction, simply because most of the buildings are boring as hell... I hope the future will bring some more daring designs, but I'm rather sceptic.
Economically, Brussels is one of the richest cities in the world. A large part of the (migrant) population gets left behind however. This causes severe social issues, which may lead to situations like in Paris, if it doesn't change quickly.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I think Brussels is a strange city. It is rich yet many of the old buildings look like they need to be repaired, It is very good for food and beer but does not seem to have the international reputation of for example Paris in this respect. It is an interesting city but the EU quarter can be boring and there are maybe not the number of 'must-see' attractions of some other European capitals. Last time I went, I got a cheap deal at a business hotel next to the EU HQ and the area was deserted all weekend. I think Brussels would offer a high quality of life for its citizens but it also seems to have crime problems, I know a couple of people who have been robbed there.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

OMG I could never believe Brussels was like that. I mean, I'd never imagine urban decay in Western Europe, that's like the last place in the world for that to happen. Also, ugly train stations, being boring and crime?! C'mon! For the pics I've seen from Brussels so far, the city looks REALLY amazing and that square on today's banner is simply gorgeous. You guys gotta be kidding, Brussels is on my top priority places to visit. I hope you're all wrong!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

schmidt said:


> OMG I could never believe Brussels was like that. I mean, I'd never imagine urban decay in Western Europe, that's like the last place in the world for that to happen. Also, ugly train stations, being boring and crime?! C'mon! For the pics I've seen from Brussels so far, the city looks REALLY amazing and that square on today's banner is simply gorgeous. You guys gotta be kidding, Brussels is on my top priority places to visit. I hope you're all wrong!


Sorry, not wrong. Of all the wonderful things about Belgium, the buildings are still often decayed and rundown. It was the first thing I noticed when I visited there.

I don't know why Belgium is unique in this for Northern and Central Europe, but it is like an island of decay in this part of Europe. That aside, it is a great place. I do wish though that they looked after their buildings a bit more.


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

I went to Brussells last year and really liked the place. I went the the preconception that it would be small, dull etc etc but found it to be the opposite. It felt lively and varied to me and felt like a large place.
I would recommend a visit to anyone.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

schmidt said:


> OMG I could never believe Brussels was like that. I mean, I'd never imagine urban decay in Western Europe, that's like the last place in the world for that to happen. *Also, ugly train stations, and crime*?! !


Don't be wrong, it is the same for London, Paris, Amsterdam, Milan, Madrid...


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

Justme said:


> I don't know why Belgium is unique in this for Northern and Central Europe, but it is like an island of decay in this part of Europe.


now that's a bit exaggerated... I know Germany is way cleaner, more organised and well kept, but a lot of cities in say the UK or France suffer from the same problems (decaying buildings, poor urban planning,...). 
That's no reason to deny we have a problem off course... I'm even a bit suprised 'dirty' doesn't get more votes in the poll.


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

taboe said:


> indeed the Brussels train stations are a disgrace. I can imagine someone changing trains there doesn't feel the need to go and discover the city. Fortunately they are slowly being modernised and cleaned up, but there's still a long way to go...


Actually, now you mention it the train station where the Eurostart arrived was pretty vile. We the walked to our hotel and passed through some fairly unsavoury areas. At that point we were beginning to worry about where we had come to.

I dont think that is unique to Brussels though. Passengers arriving in London St Pancras will find the surrounding area a bit of a shock. Same with arriving in Paris Gare Du Nord which is also in the middle of a dump.

I think Brussels has some rough edges - particular in the European Parliament area where some of the urban planning in almost criminal and I did notice on a tram ride we passed through some nasty spots but I didnt leave with the impression that the place was any more derelict that other major european cities I have visited (which is most of them).


----------

